# [photos] Pararescuemen Train in the Horn of Africa



## Ravage (May 8, 2009)

Download HiRes


> U.S. Air Force Staff Sgt. Corey Farr a pararescueman from 82nd Expeditionary Rescue Squadron prepares to board a Marine Corps CH-53E helicopter from Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 461 during a training exercise near Camp Lemonier. The routine training afforded the joint tactical recovery team an opportunity to recover simulated isolated personnel in an austere environment.







Download HiRes


> U.S. Air Force pararescuemen from 82nd Expeditionary Rescue Squadron wait for a Marine Corps CH-53E helicopter from Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 461 to land during a training exercise near Camp Lemonier. The routine training afforded the joint tactical recovery team an opportunity to recover simulated isolated personnel in an austere environment.







Download HiRes


> U.S. Air Force pararescuemen from 82nd Expeditionary Rescue Squadron and simulated isolated personnel prepare for a Marine Corps CH-53E helicopter from Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 461 to land during a training exercise near Camp Lemonier. The routine training afforded the joint tactical recovery team an opportunity to recover simulated isolated personnel in an austere environment.







Download HiRes


> A U.S. Air Force Guardian Angel team from 82nd Expeditionary Rescue Squadron take a defensive position as a Marine Corps CH-53E helicopter from Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 461 takes off during a training exercise near Camp Lemonier. The routine training afforded the joint tactical recovery team an opportunity to recover simulated isolated personnel in a austere environment.







Download HiRes


> U.S. Air Force pararescuemen from 82nd Expeditionary Rescue Squadron and a simulated isolated personnel board a Marine Corps CH-53E helicopter from Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 461 during a training exercise near Camp Lemonier. The routine training afforded the joint tactical recovery team an opportunity to recover simulated isolated personnel in an austere environment.


----------



## Ravage (May 8, 2009)

Download HiRes


> A U.S. Air Force Guardian Angel team from 82nd Expeditionary Rescue Squadron board a Marine Corps CH-53E helicopter from Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 461 during a training exercise near Camp Lemonier. The routine training afforded the joint tactical recovery team an opportunity to recover simulated isolated personnel in a austere environment.







Download HiRes


> A U.S. Air Force Guardian Angel team from 82nd Expeditionary Rescue Squadron exit a Marine Corps CH-53E helicopter from Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 461 during a training exercise near Camp Lemonier. The routine training afforded the joint tactical recovery team an opportunity to recover simulated isolated personnel in an austere environment.







Download HiRes


> U.S. Air Force pararescuemen from 82nd Expeditionary Rescue Squadron board a Marine Corps CH-53E helicopter from Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 461 during a training exercise near Camp Lemonier. The routine training afforded the joint tactical recovery team an opportunity to recover simulated isolated personnel in an austere environment.







Download HiRes


> A U.S. Air Force Guardian Angel team from 82nd Expeditionary Rescue Squadron take up a defensive position as a Marine Corps CH-53E helicopter from Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron (HMH) 461 takes off during a training exercise near Camp Lemonier, Djibouti. The routine training afforded the joint tactical recovery team an opportunity to recover simulated isolated personnel in an austere environment.







Download HiRes


> A U.S. Air Force Guardian Angel Team from 82nd Expeditionary Rescue Squadron and a Soldier from 2-18 Field Artillery Regiment kneel to stabilize themselves as a Marine Corps CH-53E from Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 461 lands during a training exercise near Camp Lemonier. The routine training afforded the joint tactical recovery team an opportunity to recover simulated isolated personnel in an austere environment.


----------



## Ravage (May 8, 2009)

Download HiRes


> U.S. Air Force Staff Sgt. Joseph Swafford, a photojournalist assigned to Combined Joint Task Force - Horn of Africa, photographs pararescuemen from 82nd Expeditionary Rescue Squadron boarding a Marine Corps CH-53E from Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 461 during a training exercise near Camp Lemonier. The routine training afforded the joint tactical recovery team an opportunity to recover simulated isolated personnel in an austere environment.







Download HiRes


> A U.S. Air Force Guardian Angel Team from 82nd Expeditionary Rescue Squadron and a Soldier from 2-18 Field Artillery Regiment secure a perimeter prior to boarding a Marine Corps CH-53E from Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 461 during a training exercise near Camp Lemonier. The routine training afforded the joint tactical recovery team an opportunity to recover simulated isolated personnel in an austere environment.







Download HiRes


> A U.S. Air Force Guardian Angel Team from 82nd Expeditionary Rescue Squadron and a Soldier from 2-18 Field Artillery Regiment return to a Marine Corps CH-53E from Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 461 during a training exercise near Camp Lemonier. The routine training afforded the joint tactical recovery team an opportunity to recover simulated isolated personnel in an austere environment.


----------



## Muppet (May 8, 2009)

Cool pics Rav.

F.M.


----------



## austin (May 8, 2009)

awesome pics man, thanks for posting them up


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2009)

Nice pics,
Love the Crye Multicam uniforms.
AF Uniform Board will go ape when they figure what the operators are wearing, LOL.


----------



## Ravage (May 8, 2009)

I'm still in the progres of understanding the whole Multicam thingy.
Whats so 'high-speed' about it ?


----------



## 08steeda (May 8, 2009)

Cool Pics! Thanks Again RAV!!!


----------



## 104TN (May 8, 2009)

Ravage said:


> I'm still in the progres of understanding the whole Multicam thingy.
> Whats so 'high-speed' about it ?



It's not general issue.


----------



## JJ sloan (May 8, 2009)

Ravage said:


> I'm still in the progres of understanding the whole Multicam thingy.
> Whats so 'high-speed' about it ?



There is nothing "high speed" about it.  But look at the picture where the PJ's are standing next to an army dude in ACU's... need I say more?  It's simply a matter of guys on the ground who make judgement calls on what works best.  ACU's work great, in gravel pits.  :2c:


----------



## Ravage (May 8, 2009)

What about desert BDUs like the ones used in '03 ?

The reason why I'm asking is because when GROM came back from Iraq/Afghanistan they requested: "we want multicam!". But because they wanted it A LOT, it could not be afforded - at the time.
Then Kama came along and made some cheap immitation of it, and now every one is so 'hyped' about that multicam thingy. Why not use the desert camo like every one did a few years ago ?

Just asking....


----------



## Viper1 (May 8, 2009)

JJ sloan said:


> There is nothing "high speed" about it.  But look at the picture where the PJ's are standing next to an army dude in ACU's... need I say more?  It's simply a matter of guys on the ground who make judgement calls on what works best.  *ACU's work great, in gravel pits*.  :2c:



Or on the surface of the moon...


----------



## JJ sloan (May 8, 2009)

Ravage said:


> What about desert BDUs like the ones used in '03 ?
> 
> The reason why I'm asking is because when GROM came back from Iraq/Afghanistan they requested: "we want multicam!". But because they wanted it A LOT, it could not be afforded - at the time.
> Then Kama came along and made some cheap immitation of it, and now every one is so 'hyped' about that multicam thingy. Why not use the desert camo like every one did a few years ago ?
> ...



Well, the desert camoflauge that we used a few years ago was decent.  But it was too bright and didn't match the colors in the Afghan desert.  There are alot of greens and darker brown colors here (depending on where you are working).  I personally liked wearing my woodland BDU's instead of the old desert camoflauge.  Now with multicam, the color mixture and pattern seem to break up ones outline better as well as blend into the environment a bit easier.
I like them but they are built from a bit heavier material.  That's why alot of us are modifying the uniform itself.
It's practical while providing a respectable military appearance.  And to think some skateboarder came up with it.  Maybe we need to rethink our research and development departments.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 8, 2009)

Great pic's Rav! Thanks.


----------



## amlove21 (May 8, 2009)

Invisible J said:


> The irony of Marines providing air transport for Air Force ground training is inescapable.




hey hey hey, its just cause they have 53's and we dont. Sheesh. It is funny though.

And the Crye Multicam is a great uniform. Its lightweight, breathable in hot environments, and its actually pretty durable. Great pockets placed appropriately, and it is HIGH SPEED. I have been wearing the ACU a lot lately- and i dont really have too many bad things to say about it. I wouldnt say i would wear it over the CRYE- but thats just me. And, BTW, you can NOT see that ACU at night. No shit- it is nearly impossible to see that acu in a lot of environments. Really.

Great pics rav- thanks for giving me more stuff to make fun of friends with. well done.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (May 8, 2009)

I've been in those exact 53's in that exact place.  We called them the Death Hawks.  
"Hey, we've got two master caution lights on, but we're good to go!" 
.....fuckme....
not to mention after every 130 degree flight you come out smelling like sweaty ass and drenched in hydraulic fluid.

I'd kill for any other uniform than the DCUs that i wear now.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (May 8, 2009)

my wife doesn't understand why im lmao right now ... thanks  four that one


----------



## formerBrat (May 9, 2009)

Soooo......are the ABU's that bad?


----------



## AWP (May 9, 2009)

formerBrat said:


> Soooo......are the ABU's that bad?



I can't speak for the SOF/ Battlefield Airmen, but fobbits hate them.


----------



## JJ sloan (May 9, 2009)

amlove21 said:


> hey hey hey, its just cause they have 53's and we dont. Sheesh. It is funny though.
> 
> And the Crye Multicam is a great uniform. Its lightweight, breathable in hot environments, and its actually pretty durable. Great pockets placed appropriately, and it is HIGH SPEED. I have been wearing the ACU a lot lately- and i dont really have too many bad things to say about it. I wouldnt say i would wear it over the CRYE- but thats just me. *And, BTW, you can NOT see that ACU at night. No shit- it is nearly impossible to see that acu in a lot of environments.* Really.
> 
> Great pics rav- thanks for giving me more stuff to make fun of friends with. well done.



Hmmm... I beg to differ.  The ACU is the most ridiculous camoflauge pattern in history.  It's clearly visible in most environments in my experience.  I would much rather go back to OG-107's.


----------



## txpj007 (Jun 15, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Nice pics,
> Love the Crye Multicam uniforms.
> AF Uniform Board will go ape when they figure what the operators are wearing, LOL.



alternate uniforms are in our afi...


----------



## JollyGreen (Jun 15, 2010)

Invisible J said:


> I've been sporting a set of 100% cotton rip stop ABU's in garrison for about two months now, and they're much more comfortable than the standard ABU.


 
x 2,

"legal" or not, I wear my cotton tops here in Vegas, and it makes them much more bearable...


----------



## dknob (Jul 9, 2010)

Multicam is a great camoflauge pattern that actually works.. It's not meant to be super cool, just practical, and tactical.


----------



## madness unseen (Jul 22, 2010)

Invisible J said:


> ..
> I've been sporting a set of 100% cotton rip stop ABU's in garrison for about two months now, and they're much more comfortable than the standard ABU.


 
 where'd you get em from? heat index here is 105 tomorrow, like today, and that's not nearly like Vegas or the sandbox overseas, but I'd like to walk to my car and maybe not be soaked with sweat by the time I get there.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 23, 2010)

What is AFSC ?


----------



## Ravage (Jul 23, 2010)

Roger that, thank You.


----------

